# milk bloat



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

im trying to gain abit more weight so ive gone for drinking more full fat milk but im getting a bloated stomach is this normal or should i go down a different route


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

never heard of that :/ do you get like thaton dairy products if so uve a problem. just finished 2lr of full fat milk as you posted that weird  ha


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

if by bloated you mean really full. then yes i guess it would be normal as your eating more food than normal so your tummy is all full up


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

On average 1 in 5 people suffer from a lactose intolerance which basically means they have difficulty in digesting lactose, the sugar found in milk. This can result in abdominal bloating and cramps.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

i dont usualy have any problems with dairy , ive noticed it since i changed from water to milk in my shakes


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Try switching to coconut milk, i find too much lactose bloats me out.

Didn't in the beginning neither, but after a while i found myself being bloated if i have too much.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Go for lactose free milk dude its white cartons with a cow on the front in asda anyway. Or you could have say 1ltre blue top and 1litre lactose free or soya milk is high in protein also, asda do a choco soya milk carton 1litre which is 670cals same as blue top milk so your calories will be the same.

I normally have 1litr blue top and 1litre soya, as I have trouble digesting milk and also wpc.

Iv just tried gold top milk and that's gone right thru me  so going for lactose free next time.

Lactose free costs abit more, 6pint blue top in asda is £1.50 there lactose free is £1.30 per litre so about double the cost.

Soya milk can cost less but less calories also, that's why I go for the choco soya milk the extra carbs bumps the calories up to match that of blue top milk. That's £1.30 per litre also in asda.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Mingster said:


> On average 1 in 5 people suffer from a lactose intolerance which basically means they have difficulty in digesting lactose, the sugar found in milk. This can result in abdominal bloating and cramps.


I actually think my lactose problem is getting werse and I believe its down to my whey protein use, I used to be able to drink milk no problem till I started weights and wpc, now 1 milkshake and my stomachs bubbling


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

rb79 said:


> i dont usualy have any problems with dairy , ive noticed it since i changed from water to milk in my shakes


Some can handle a certain amount of milk fine, if you've increased your milk then sounds like you've gon over what you can comfortably digest. You will probably have some level of lactose intolorance to some degree, bloating is 1 side effect of it.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

stone14 said:


> I actually think my lactose problem is getting werse and I believe its down to my whey protein use, I used to be able to drink milk no problem till I started weights and wpc, now 1 milkshake and my stomachs bubbling


Likewise, though i found switching to better protein sources eliminated it for the most part. So i can have my bowl of cereal and be fine with it.

Only when i start shoving it into shakes did it ever become an issue.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

cheers for the help guys, stone14 ill give the lactose free stuff a try i think thanks


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

rb79 said:


> im trying to gain abit more weight so ive gone for drinking more full fat milk but im getting a bloated stomach is this normal or should i go down a different route


If you've just started drinking more full fat milk, and previously had no issues with dairy, then it could simply be that the extra milk you're consuming is sitting in your stomach making you feel full for longer, due to the fat in it.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Dazzza said:


> Likewise, though i found switching to better protein sources eliminated it for the most part. So i can have my bowl of cereal and be fine with it.
> 
> Only when i start shoving it into shakes did it ever become an issue.


I'm fine with wpi or protein blends its just wpc I can't digest


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Yup im in the same boat, though blends can still have an effect, it's nothing like using regular wpc.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm defo going with bbw performance whey (is a blend of many proteins) next tub of protein I buy just hope it tastes ok and don't get boring since its a 5kg tub £50.

True whey by mp is more expensive £40 for 2.5kg its just whey but with digestive enzymes in it, can drink that all day no problem. Werth it. I bought there choco orange, was nice but got sick of the taste, im going to stick to plainer flavours I think. Sick to dead of any choco flavour atm.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

I did something simular to GOMAD for about 8 weeks and found i got massive milk bloat if i drank it too quickly. Ie forgot during the day had to do it all at night, nothing out of the ordinary just your belly being full, can be quite uncomfortable though just try to spread it out a bit more.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

i've gone over to soya. Can't tell the difference in a shake.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

soya is ok but not as a main protein source imo as its amino values are inferior to whey i think, but its actually better to use a range of preotin sources whey,egg,soya etc etc so its a good addition because were 1 in lower in some aminos its higher in others so you get a better fuller range amino profile and values


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i use soya mince in place of meat mince when im skint, 190g protein for £1.70 :thumb: h&b


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

My stomach recently has been feeling completely f*cked. I don't know whether it's milk, whey or something else.

I switched over to LactoFree milk and it's made no difference. I get very bad stomach cramps and I've got a feeling it may be down to whey protein. Are there any digestive enzymes that can be taken to ease this problem?


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

I bloat from milk too, i know about the lactose issue so i just mix my whey protein ( which still causes problems depending upon blend) with water now, i dont drink milk on its own very much as it makes my stomach bubble and squeek a lot resulting in some rather noxious gases for my Mrs to enjoy..lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Contest said:


> My stomach recently has been feeling completely f*cked. I don't know whether it's milk, whey or something else.
> 
> I switched over to LactoFree milk and it's made no difference. I get very bad stomach cramps and I've got a feeling it may be down to whey protein. Are there any digestive enzymes that can be taken to ease this problem?


myprotein do a whey protein called 'true whey' its already got the enzymes in it and causes no digestion problems.

iv bought digestive enzymes to take with my standard whey and i think its making digestion werse so iv stopped taking them, ithere called zygest from h&b..

or buy a protein blend thats not just all whey. you should be fine with a blend or whey protein isolate


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

stone14 said:


> myprotein do a whey protein called 'true whey' its already got the enzymes in it and causes no digestion problems.
> 
> iv bought digestive enzymes to take with my standard whey and i think its making digestion werse so iv stopped taking them, ithere called zygest from h&b..
> 
> or buy a protein blend thats not just all whey. you should be fine with a blend or whey protein isolate


Did True Whey solve your bloating issues mate? I don't mind paying the premium as at the moment I'm releasing a lot of disgusting gas lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Contest said:


> Did True Whey solve your bloating issues mate? I don't mind paying the premium as at the moment I'm releasing a lot of disgusting gas lol


yes mate i got on great with tue whey no issues nice flavours also.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

rb79 said:


> i dont usualy have any problems with dairy , ive noticed it since i changed from water to milk in my shakes


I get this , only when have my shake with milk.

Drink loads of milk normally and shakes made with water no problem but when shake made with milk = bloated . Doesn't matter what brand either.


----------



## Maza1987 (Oct 15, 2012)

Whilst we're talkin' milk--has anyone tried that gold top Jersey milk that Sainsbury's do?

Tastes super. Proper thick 'n' luxurious. It's the only unhomogenised whole milk I can find in the major supermarkets. The others do gold top but they're all homogenised.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Asdas gold top is called 'grahams' £1 per/ltr very nice also.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

A while back i was drinking shakes every morn...my oh started making my shakes for me, i would end up bloated, in agony and vomiting....turned ut it was the milk...i can eat cheese, yoghurt etc, but the munite there was milk in my shakes i was ILL and looking like a i was well into pregnancy!

If this is causing your issues, find the extra cals elsewhere, as soon as i did it was back to normal for me....


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

iv just bought so wheat bran (high fiber) about 400g for £80p from asda, going to add it to my shakes to improve digestion, these digestive enzymes iv got zygest from h&b are making it weres when taken with shakes..


----------

